# synchro des signets avec iCloud ?



## billboc (20 Janvier 2012)

bonjour,

comment fonctionne icloud à propos des signets safari ?
impossible d'avoir les mêmes signets sur mes macs et iphone ?
c'est de la ratatouille !

merci pour vos lumières !

++


----------



## billboc (21 Janvier 2012)

pour être plus précis les signets et dossiers de signets sont synchronisés
mais par contre pas ce qu'il y a dans les dossiers !
argh!


----------



## cupcakezero (23 Janvier 2012)

Il ne me semble pas avoir de problème de ce côté-là. Mes signets (que je ne modifie que sur mon Mac) sont synchronisés correctement sur tous mes iBidules (et j'ai un paquet de dossiers). Par contre, leur base est uniquement la Barre de signets. Je n'ai aucun signet ailleurs.


----------



## leenneje (23 Janvier 2012)

cupcakezero a dit:


> Il ne me semble pas avoir de problème de ce côté-là. Mes signets (que je ne modifie que sur mon Mac) sont synchronisés correctement sur tous mes iBidules (et j'ai un paquet de dossiers). Par contre, leur base est uniquement la Barre de signets. Je n'ai aucun signet ailleurs.



Bonjour,
idem pour moi tout fonctionne parfaitement.
Dans Préférence système - iCloud - coche Signets et c'est parti.
JB


----------



## Tetonne (18 Avril 2012)

billboc a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> comment fonctionne icloud à propos des signets safari ?
> impossible d'avoir les mêmes signets sur mes macs et iphone ?
> ...


 
idem ici ggrrrr


----------



## billboc (18 Avril 2012)

il semblerait que la synchro se fasse mais très lentement...

pour ma part j'ai carrément effacé les signets des ordi que je voulais synchroniser avec iCloud et depuis ça va mieux... mais y a du lag (et je ne parle pas de la liste de lecture qui peut mettre longtemps aussi à se synchroniser...)

Allez Apple encore un petit effort !!


----------

